# Best treats for puppies



## J and J M (Sep 20, 2013)

Wanted to get people's opinions on the best treats for 8 week old puppies. Curious on views of best treats to start recall and early marker training. Want to be able to give a lot of treats so need something easy on the stomache but of good value.


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

I use Pet Botanics Training Rewards found at Pet Smart. They are nice and small and very soft. they are made from pork liver and brown rice and come in different flavors. I have found that the bacon flavored smells the best and gives the better result. My GSD has a sensitive stomach and I have not had any issues with them. 

I believed last time I bought a bag of them I paid like $10.00 for 600 treats


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Plain dehydrated liver. Easily broken into multiple pieces and very easy on the stomach. Purebites has chicken, duck, and beef for variety

I used them as my main treat and then added in a very small amount of some others like Wellness Wellbites or Rollover in small pieces to add variety and keep the puppy guessing at what treat was coming next


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

We also use purebites dehydrated beef liver treats! Thor goes bananas for them! They have dehydrated chicken and fish treats as well, and Thor liked the chicken though the chicken is more expensive for the amount you get. 

They're excellent for training though because you can break them into smaller pieces, and since they're dehydrated, they can go right into your pocket.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

